# Problems when tacking up



## BlueTacc (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello 

I'm had my horse for about 7 or 8 years now but she recently started developing a worrying problem which could make it difficult if i ever tried to sell her on.

When I first bought my mare, she was as good as an angel when tacking up, brushing ect if a little speedy when riding but lately she has become very grumpy when we try to fasten/tighten the girth.

A couple months ago she just started putting her ears back and maybe threatening to bite but now she has bitten my mother once or twice and has tried going for me. In fact if you even put your hand near the girth (like lengthening the stirrups) she becomes very grumpy.

She is fine as soon have you have finished doing whatever and back to her loving self.
Does anybody have any suggestions as of to why she might be doing this or how to stop it? I will provide some extra information if needed 

Thankyou.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you had a saddler out to check her saddle fits properly? From your description it sounds like she's in pain somewhere, and my guess is that it's been caused by a poorly fitting saddle.


----------



## BlueTacc (Apr 21, 2011)

Snippet said:


> Have you had a saddler out to check her saddle fits properly? From your description it sounds like she's in pain somewhere, and my guess is that it's been caused by a poorly fitting saddle.


Yes, we've had him in several times and he hasn't said that its causing the problem. We've had the saddle re-stuffed many times as well :/


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueTacc said:


> Yes, we've had him in several times and he hasn't said that its causing the problem. We've had the saddle re-stuffed many times as well :/


Have you had a horsey chiropracter look at her back? Our chap had a bad back at one point, and after he's had his back straightened out again he was as good as new.

What sort of girth do you have? Just a thought, but maybe one of those 'humane' girths would be better for her.


----------



## BlueTacc (Apr 21, 2011)

Snippet said:


> Have you had a horsey chiropracter look at her back? Our chap had a bad back at one point, and after he's had his back straightened out again he was as good as new.
> 
> What sort of girth do you have? Just a thought, but maybe one of those 'humane' girths would be better for her.


No, we haven't had a chiropracter look at her so I'll be sure to book an appointment thankyou so much 
And if theres still no success then I'll try the girth!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

A long time since I have riden, but always used to put the saddle on quiet loosely to start, then would tighten the girth a notch ! dunno if this is the norm but summat I always did! Also could the girth be chaffing her?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Opps! seems my last post were perhaps way off track!  sorry for daring to tread where I have no knowledge


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Opps! seems my last post were perhaps way off track!  sorry for daring to tread where I have no knowledge


That is knowledge though.

It sounds like your horse is experiencing some sort of pain.

It could well be in the wither area.
Like somebody else has mentioned i would seriously think about getting a chiropractor out to check all over.

I would also just sit the saddle on her for a few minutes before doing the girth up, even give a wee pat on the neck & when the horse is settled then do the girth up. See how she goes when you do this.

XxX


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Most definitely some sort of pain. My mare is like this everytime she is tacked up and it is because when I first got her she had an injury (from before I owned her) in her back to one of her shoulders. 
Had the physio out and she moved everything about and put it back in place and solved the problem there and then! 
Star is still very funny and she is (excuse my french) a total bitch to tack up but after being in pain for such a long time I cant really blame her. Atleast now I know it is all in her head and have the physio out once a year just as a top up!
Just be aware that even if the back person solves the problem, she may still act this way for quite a long time like my mare. If she has related tacking up to pain for a while then this will stay in her head until she decides she doesnt have to worry anymore! 

Hope this helped


----------



## fat fred (May 26, 2011)

My gelding started suddenly one day. He blows right out when you try and girth him up so much so that the girth sometimes won't meet the straps! I think that I may have nipped him by accident when doing the girth up - and he's not the forgiving sort! We now have a set routine - I place saddle on his back and he blows out so I leave him for a few minutes putting his boots on - still there in case I have to catch my saddle! I then manage to get it onto the first hole by letting it right down on the other side. I leave him again to put my chaps on etc and the gradually as I go I tighten a hole each side - but more importantly I stretch his front legs forward after each time I tighten, in fact he loves that bit, being the comedian he has his leg ready for me now! I then use a mounting block and ask someone to hold my stirrup and tighten properly when I've walked him for a few minutes. It's a bit of a chew on but he's much happier this way and has stopped trying to eat me!


----------

